# Pedal Mafia FREE online Fixie Bike Designer!



## dunklegelb (Sep 20, 2008)

Bored at work?
Itchin for a new Build?
No money for ZIPP rims but would like to see how it would look on your frame?? 

Well then check out Pedal Mafia's FREE online bike designer! PEDAL ID!
Just click enter and start designing yur fixie!!
http://www.pedalmafia.com/pedal_id.html

Heres me plan for me incoming CUTTER:


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Nice!
Mine, Silver stem, white bar tape


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

My steamroller setup


----------

